# Precision Power 4200m very nice!



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

This is my auction. I just decided to let go of this 4 channel amp to help offset my new JL XD purchases. It is a 4200m and is in excellent condition for a 20 year old amp. I'm very picky so you know it isn't junk. Fully functional and comes with both front & rear wiring harnesses. Those aren't cheap either!
Free shipping. Amp will be fully insured and tracking number supplied.

Rare PPI 4200M Old School 4 channel SQ amp! Ex Cond! - eBay (item 170615412694 end time Mar-20-11 18:00:17 PDT)

PM me here or thru Ebay and I'll get back to you asap.


----------



## Bugstyvy (Jan 16, 2011)

Would you ship to Canada? take partial trade of a Pro Am 2050 that doesnt work(a resistor came out of the board, not burnt)


----------

